# cheapyeast.com.au



## manga (21/1/20)

I'm looking to order from https://cheapyeast.com.au/
Has anyone ordered from this site and had any issues ?


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (21/1/20)

I've purchased from him, but i live local so I picked it up so can't comment on the postage. All his yeast is stored in fridges, so that side of things is good.


----------



## manga (22/1/20)

Thanks FarsideOfCrazy.


----------



## Grmblz (23/1/20)

I've bought from him, arrived quickly and fermented as expected so no problems with the yeast, and you can't beat his prices.


----------



## mud13s (23/1/20)

I have bought from Alex a few time’s and will not hesitate in buying more.


----------

